# Meeting



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am meeting a poster from here this afternoon at the Marriot in Zamalek for coffee if anyone would like to come along.. it will be around 3pm I would think. I have to see what time I finish work lol .NO EGYPTIAN MEN.
Just p.m me with your contact number and I will call you with details.

Maiden


----------

